# livebearer experiment?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have raised a female mosquito fish and am planning on getting a guppy to be her mate. If they do have babies, I was wondering if I'll have to be careful about them not getting free in local ponds? If it does turn out well, I am hoping that I will get tough to cold weather, hardy, pretty pond fish. Thanks!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

After looking at all the previous posts about it, I think I'll still try it and not let it go into local ponds...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, good plan there.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if they'll be able to take 40 degree water? I know the normal ones can because they survive in the sacramento area, but Idk if the part fancy guppy ones will.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you even tried to breed them yet? Good luck. She will tear him apart. Have you read the "Domesticating the Gambusia" thread?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I think so. She'll only be with him long enough to get inseminated.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Like I said... Good luck with that. The gambusia girls are not to be messed with, and the guppy guys are definitely the pushy type.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Epic Fail approaching in 5,4,3,2,...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

She'll shred him, and the results will be bad, and they'll die.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't got the male yet. Thanks for the heads up! I'm home almost all day and will be able to watch them while I do school.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

iheartfish:) said:


> Like I said... Good luck with that. The *gambusia girls are not to be messed with*, and the guppy guys are definitely the pushy type.


They sure are tough for being small fish. Maybe it would be a little easier to cross a male gambusia to a female guppy?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Epic Fail approaching in 5,4,3,2,...


Hahaha!!! :lol:


----------



## superguppygirl (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a female misquito fish in with my Endlers, there was a mix up of fry from the lady I got them from and never had an agression issue with her, but they all matured together in my tank and she is knocked up by one of my Endler boys, have had them all together now for several weeks and never seen any aggression or nipped fins, but one of those proceed with caution as I have around 4 adult males and around 10 adult females plus the misquito and around 20 fry/juvies all together


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Betta man said:


> I have raised a female mosquito fish and am planning on getting a guppy to be her mate. If they do have babies, I was wondering if I'll have to be careful about them not getting free in local ponds?


Um, yes.

Never release a captive fish into the wild. Ever.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

It is illegal in Ontario, Canada to be in possession of gambusia. It gets pretty cold up here in the winter(-20,-30) so they must be pretty hardy!
I had a female gambusia once - she tried to kill all my other fish-tetras, platies etc, dropped 50 fry on me one night. They are very pretty fish but very scrappy. They are a good fish to cycle a tank with as they don`t seem to care what water they are in.


----------



## superguppygirl (Apr 2, 2012)

Well...bad word! Mousey I'm in Alberta, where did you find that so I can check our policy, which hopefully is saying yes I can have them cause I wanted some Gambusia aurata...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The ministry of natural resources had a sign posted in The local Big Al's store_-chain fish and reptile store.
You could contact your MNR and see what they say.


----------

